# DIY, a few Q's (DIAL UP WARNING?)



## BredliFreak (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi all,

Finally got around to posting this, and sorry for the crappy potato pictures

For the past few months (well a few months ago then I couldn't be bothered to finish it), I have been working on a DIY enclosure for Red, my bredli x prossie. I used Lizzie's old tank for the top (which had a cracked bottom) and built the wooden box at the bottom. Me and my dad made the background that we siliconed to the back, we thought it would suit Red. It is still WIP, as I need branches and to fix a hole in the top of the enclosure.

Now to the questions:

I have had him in a tiny enclosure that he has grown out of, and I have had him on a ceramic globe for night and day heating with natural light but now, I think he should have a basking light. What basking light would be good for a bredli x, and how hot etc etc. And should I use a ceramic bulb for night-time heating?

Also, I am planning on making a hood for the lights, would this be necessary (I have a mesh top)? If so are the vents (there are three, two on one side then one (WIP) at the top) sufficient for breathing?

Without further adue,

Pics:





















Regards,
Bredli

- - - Updated - - -

By the way, Red is only in there to check it out, not living there full-time yet 

- - - Updated - - -

Bump

- - - Updated - - -

Bump

- - - Updated - - -

Bump?

will this work now?

- - - Updated - - -

B


----------



## BredliFreak (Nov 5, 2015)

Bump, I need this done soon, so any advice?


----------



## Burgo89 (Nov 5, 2015)

That's very unique build mate good work, I would say a hood for the lights would be unnecessary will just trap the heat and could cause over heating. As for heating, a ceramic heat emitter would do the trick, or a daytime globe to give a day night cycle I wouldn't worry with heat at night. 

I have never owned a bedli so this is just a guess of basking spot of mid 30s with a cool end in the 20s?? Maybe someone who owns the same species could give you more exact temps?


----------



## arevenant (Nov 5, 2015)

what ae the dimensions of the entire enclosure? I'd be able to give you some good pointers based off them..


----------



## BredliFreak (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, I wasn't sure on the hood but I had to check.
[MENTION=40664]arevenant[/MENTION] it is roughly 1.2m long, 50cm wide and 90cm high. Hope this helps!


----------



## arevenant (Nov 9, 2015)

75 watt heat globe, no thermostat will give you a nice basking spot of around 32-34 at about 30cm off the ground and a gradient down to about 26-27 on the cool side.
Make sure you have thermometers to monitor your temps, but thats the easiest setup.


----------

